# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Pan collar and toilet pan mounting

## an3_bolt

A quick question or 2: 
1. Does a pan collar need to be solvent welded into the 100mm DWV pipe (floor positioned)?
2. Is there any disadvantage to using an offset pan collar when it is not required?
3. Does anyone have a preference for pan mounting with sand/cement or screw brackets with silicone and why? 
Any other tips you can pass on if you can read between the lines would be appreciated. 
Cheers

----------


## m6sports

1. i was told that its not needed by my plumber so i didnt. all i did was pushed it into place
2. i used an offset one as thats the one the plumber provided me 
3. i just used silicone, i just placed the pan on the ground and ran silicone around the pan and up the wall. but my pan is a back to wall type so it might be different with yours. 
i left the silicone to dry of 24hours before first use and the things not moving  :2thumbsup:

----------


## wonderplumb

deleted

----------


## wonderplumb

> A quick question or 2: 
> 1. Does a pan collar need to be solvent welded into the 100mm DWV pipe (floor positioned)?
> 2. Is there any disadvantage to using an offset pan collar when it is not required?
> 3. Does anyone have a preference for pan mounting with sand/cement or screw brackets with silicone and why? 
> Any other tips you can pass on if you can read between the lines would be appreciated. 
> Cheers

  1) Yes, as with any other UPVC fitting. 
2) Depends on the offset. If it is one of those poxy 40mm offset things with the rubber fins that fit inside the pipe get rid of it. If it is only a standard 20mm offset one that you get from your supplier, these get used because for some stupid reason they are cheaper than a straight one. 
3) If you have the option of using sand and cement, use it. Silicone may be fine to use but it ends up looking like shyte, the pan usually moves around underneath whoever is sitting on it, and silicone is usually the dullard's way around it as it's cheaper and it actually takes a little skill and patience to bed a pan with sand and cement and finish up with a nice looking job.

----------


## an3_bolt

Thank you kindly. I appreciate your advice. :2thumbsup:  
Any common mistakes or blunders you have seen? 
Cheers

----------

